# Colorado Tragedy



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I almost can't believe it has happened again. 12 people shot dead and another 50 wounded. Get ready for the onslaught of gun ban talks. As we all know, it was not a sane person who did this. He could have just as easily done it with a bomb. The FBI found bomb materials at his apartment. The man is crazy. I don't know what is happening to the world and our country. It does not bode well for the future.
Join me and pray for the dead, the wounded and their families.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks for posting this Danny. I've been following it and send my thoughts and prayers to the victims and their families.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Very sad, very sad!!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Yes also been following it, told Cindy that the anti-gun people will have a hay day with this one, prayers sent out to all the affected people.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Tragic. Sad the politicians jumped on their bandwagon. They would have paraded the bodies around like proud peacocks if they could. Media wasn't any better.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I just heard about this. Truly sad. It gives me a weak feeling in my stomach. My thoughts go out to the victims, their friends, and families.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Its sad and very angering to me. I pray for the families and the victims. I also pray for swift, severe justice for the suspect. I know the antis are gonna be all over this. However I feel that if more people in this nation were armed, this madman could have been stopped with a lot less bloodshed!


----------



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

i heard from a friend on aurora pd that the cheif is so pissed about this because of the restrictive gun laws in that area and in a meeting with the troops he stated that if onl one person had been ccw this may not have been as bad as it was


----------



## Hawk (Jul 4, 2012)

I know the liberals are already pointing to guns as the problem but the real problem is the grafic violence on TV and the movies. Any night of the week you can see just what happened in Colorado acted out on TV. Guess where these idiots get their ideas ????? All you need now is a troubled or bullied kid with a grudge wanting to get even. Our country is a mess since the courts started legislating God out of our schools. No God, no morality, no prayer, no Bible, no "Ten Commandments" no touch the kids, well the list goes on and on. We do have a problem and it ain't guns.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Exactly Hawk ! We've raised a society of kids with no morals or respect. Truly sad.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I know mine didn't get raised that way, but this newer generation is in for some trouble no doubt. I truly pity my grandchildren's children.


----------



## BivyHunter (Jan 1, 2012)

Hawk said:


> I know the liberals are already pointing to guns as the problem but the real problem is the grafic violence on TV and the movies. Any night of the week you can see just what happened in Colorado acted out on TV. Guess where these idiots get their ideas ????? All you need now is a troubled or bullied kid with a grudge wanting to get even. Our country is a mess since the courts started legislating God out of our schools. No God, no morality, no prayer, no Bible, no "Ten Commandments" no touch the kids, well the list goes on and on. We do have a problem and it ain't guns.


You've hit it on the head. What most legislators don't want to admit is they don't have the ability to regulate the real problem, which is people. The condition of the perp's heart is what is to blame, not the tools he used. If he surrounded himself with hateful influence (violent movies, games, etc) then that is what he will reproduce. What we allow into our hearts is what will be reproduced by our hearts.

Proverbs 4:23
Guard your heart above all else, for it determines the course of your life. (NLT)

Watch over your heart with all diligence, for from it flow the springs of life. (NASB)

The prior Batman movie was pretty dark in my opinion. I was not surprised when Heath Ledger was having issues and died.

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/jack-nicholson-warned-heath-ledger-joker-role-article-1.340786

Sadly, I was not surprised when this horrific event occured in Aurora. If the legislators should consider any bans, it might be on the easy access to such violent graphic media. This may be a hard pill to swallow for some violence junkies, but there is a pattern to our increasing violent behavior in our youth.

Sent from my Vortex using Tapatalk 2


----------



## K Trapper (Jul 23, 2012)

Very Very Sad,

Everyone jumps on the gun banning wagon when a crazy does something stupid. 

Knowing most theaters. I ask the question? 

Did the theater have a no conceal and carry sign in the window? 

Being a conceal and carry person in Kansas, I can say most do here. 

It's horrible to think that a bunch of innocent people were gun down. It is even more horrible to think by doing what is right and obeying the law they did not even get a chance to defend them self's. 

Sad sad day. 

So why don't CBS, CNN, and NBC talk about that?


----------



## BivyHunter (Jan 1, 2012)

My guess is that the theater does prohibit movie goers from carrying. I've been to a good number of theaters in the Denver area and all of them I went to had a "no firearms" sign displayed. I cannot speak specifically to the policies of that theater.

Sent from my Vortex using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BivyHunter (Jan 1, 2012)

Update: verified that the subject theater chain is a "gun free zone."

Sent from my Vortex using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Nothing regulatory will fix this kind of behavior. You can't blame guns, video games, violence on TV or being beat as a child.

I've been affected by all these, I love my first person shooter video games and I like action movies. I love my guns









All of this has nothing to do with the psychotic thoughts that cause this kind of action.

I really get tired of hearing how much safer we'd be if there were no guns.

Criminals couldn't give a rat's *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* as to what is outlawed and what is not.

Once again they want to regulate the people who had nothing to do with this sort of behavior. It just pisses me off to no end.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

+1 Fred


----------



## BivyHunter (Jan 1, 2012)

fr3db3ar said:


> Nothing regulatory will fix this kind of behavior. You can't blame guns, video games, violence on TV or being beat as a child.
> 
> I've been affected by all these, I love my first person shooter video games and I like action movies. I love my guns
> 
> ...


Actually, you can place some blame on violent media such as movies, games and TV.
http://www.soc.iastate.edu/sapp/VideoGames1.pdf

One thing proven and noted in this study was that even brief exposure to violent media increased a person's level of aggression towards other people.

Quote:
"Five decades of research into the effects of exposure to violent television and movies have produced a thoroughly documented and highly sophisticated set of research findings. It is now known that even brief exposure to violent TV or movie scenes causes significant increases in aggression, that repeated exposure of children to media violence increases their aggressiveness as young adults, and that media violence is a significant risk factor in youth violence (Bushman & Huesmann, 2001; Huesmann et al., 2001)."​
Very interesting study and its only one of many done over the last five decades. We as people are products of our environment. Are we not? I'm on the other side of it. I've been to war, played violent video games, enjoy the occassional action movie, and now work in the security industry as a consultant. I would certainly say that there is a link between violent media exposure and rising violent behavior in our youth. Just my opinion of course.

I would be interested in hearing from a professional pyschologist if we have such a member on this site.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I would never step foot into a theatre without my sidearm. I could care less what the sign on the door says. Me and Nicole just had this conversation last week before the shooting. She joked about me carrying to the movies and I told her there are shootings in the theaters all the time. She didn't believe me so I showed her how to use google.







There are a number of stories where people just get pissed and start shooting. Sometimes just at the screen!

Either way this is a sad situation.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

We've all been exposed to violence in one form or another, a lot of people just aren't raised to respect human life anymore. I know I was taught right from wrong, just like most of us were.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I am with you Chris, I carry *everywhere*, its only an issue if you make it an issue.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

BivyHunter said:


> Update: verified that the subject theater chain is a "gun free zone."
> 
> Sent from my Vortex using Tapatalk 2


worked out real well didn't it..........I also carry almost every where, no movie chain guide lines over rule State laws in my book.


----------



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

what else does god have planned for us in colorado we have had the fires the massacre and now we lose one of the nicest guys and a *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* brave cop to some idiot taking a left infront of him


----------



## BivyHunter (Jan 1, 2012)

220swift said:


> worked out real well didn't it..........I also carry almost every where, no movie chain guide lines over rule State laws in my book.


+1

Sent from my Vortex using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tracker401 (May 4, 2012)

The shame of the matter is, in a theater of that size, with that many people, no one had a legal gun. This guy should have, and would have been stopped in the first 10 seconds. Game over, cancel Christmas. Now, our enlightened society will spend at least $1 million and at least 10 years to take his life, all of which could have been accomplished by the smooth press of a trigger while on the scene. Me, I carry ALL THE TIME. (Being a retired cop and firearms instructor I hope I still have the right mindset.) I don't see a lot of signs, cause I don't look for them. After it's over, slap my hand. Talk about survivors guilt...to have thetraining, the ability and not the means because "I'm only going to the movies." I don't think so. Just my .02...YMMV!

Tracker401


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Well said Tracker !


----------

